# New platy, odd behavior- staying on surface by filter



## All that is Fishy (Jun 19, 2013)

I just got a new platy on Saturday, and did a water change yesterday. Afterwards, maybe a few hours later, I noticed that my new platy was staying at the top of the water by the filter water output. This happened for a long time, and I have never seen a fish do that. I checked the perameters of the water, thinking that maybe there was somehow ammonia, but there wasn't, and everything else was fine as well (nitrites: 0, nitrates: 20, pH: same as usual at 8). Eventually, the new platy came out from that spot, but I don't know if he could be sick or why else he would be doing that. 

Also yesterday, I saw my other platy laying on the gravel not moving. Then, after awhile of me worrying, she began swimming around the tank energetically, looking just like she usually does if not a little bit more active. 

These things are just so weird to me, because I have never seen fish do this before. Do you guys think there is a problem? Maybe not enough oxygen is reaching the water because the water goes up to the glass top? (But it always does, so that doesn't entirely make sense to me.) Is it okay to fill up the tank that much? The new platy looks healthy except for staying by the filter, but could he be sick, do you think? 

Thank you for your input!


Edited to add: I also lost a platy (she died) last week, which was very surprising. Maybe this is a problem that affects only platys?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Where did you get your platies? Did you get them from the same place? It could be that the shipment the store got in was already sick. In my personal experience, I have purchased platies from my Petsmart and none of them have ever lived more than maybe 5 months. Sometimes mass-produced fish are genetically weaker and more susceptible to diseases. This may be the case with your fish.

In regards to the newer platy though . . . her behavior could have been stress-related since it happened after she was added and she eventually stopped. There's no problem with the water going up the top (I fill it up that much too so the filter doesn't splash so much). If you do worry about the oxygen levels, you can always add an airstone.


----------



## All that is Fishy (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for your feedback! I forgot I posted this because the new platy stopped hanging out my the filter at the top of the tank. I think I got my first two platys at PetSmart, and I got the new one at Petco. I generally buy fish at smaller fish stores, though. But, the platy was lonely after the other platy died. (She was following her reflection along the side of the tank). So, I got a platy from Petco since it's the closest store than sells fish.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You're welcome. I'm glad the new platy is doing better and keeping the other company.


----------

